# The tape Material that they use for fruit fly cultures?



## philipee32 (Jul 2, 2015)

I've made several fruit fly cultures but with all the larva slimming around I've been noticing alot of the adults drowning on the bottom of the culture and even getting stuck on the sides of the culture from the excess moisture and dieing. So I need more 
Ventilation and and I believe that breathable tape material they use on the store fruit fly cultures solve this so what is this tape? And where can I get some? Or a good substitute.


----------



## Wy Renegade (Feb 15, 2012)

philipee32 said:


> I've made several fruit fly cultures but with all the larva slimming around I've been noticing alot of the adults drowning on the bottom of the culture and even getting stuck on the sides of the culture from the excess moisture and dieing. So I need more
> Ventilation and and I believe that breathable tape material they use on the store fruit fly cultures solve this so what is this tape? And where can I get some? Or a good substitute.


Never see tape used, but we always placed a piece of plastic cross-stitch material in the cultures. You can pick that up at any local hardware store. You could try cheese cloth over the top, but the adults might stick to that as well.


----------



## philipee32 (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes that is what I meant to refer tape is the wrong word but it sticks. I'm in a hardware section right now can't find anything like it. Cheese cloth? Don't they just go right through it? I make a thumb tack hole in mine and some get out of that or die trying to.


----------



## philipee32 (Jul 2, 2015)

What about this stuff? I think ill try this they call it micro pore surgical tape I guess.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I've always used coffee filters. About 20 per culture, crumpled, and lightly pressed into the media. The paper can help absorb excess moisture, and still offer climbing and pupating space for the larvae.


----------



## philipee32 (Jul 2, 2015)

That's a good idea I'll try that too. Aka paper tape


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

I use the brown packing paper that comes in all my Amazon.com boxes. It's free and I always have more than I need. Cut into strips and fan folded, it works about the same as coffee filters.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't understand why more people just don't use the deli cups with the punched fabric lids like from NE herp. I know its a slight added expense but you can wash/reuse the deli cups and just buy more lids and the lids are perfectly ventilated.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

JaredJ said:


> I don't understand why more people just don't use the deli cups with the punched fabric lids like from NE herp. I know its a slight added expense but you can wash/reuse the deli cups and just buy more lids and the lids are perfectly ventilated.


I don't know anyone that doesn't already use vented poly-fabric lids. I think the question presented in this thread was about material to sink into the feeder media for the larvae and flies to climb on.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Dane said:


> I don't know anyone that doesn't already use vented poly-fabric lids. I think the question presented in this thread was about material to sink into the feeder media for the larvae and flies to climb on.


Well he said in the original post that he thinks he needs more ventilation in his cultures. Poly lids are perfect.


----------



## Blueper (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm not understanding the excess moisture/liquid problem.
Are you making the media too soupy?
What food are you using?
FFs like it humid. Usually you don't want too much ventilation and for the food to dry out. I'm thinking you should make the food a little drier, like a peanut butter consistency. Instead of the tape, maybe you could cut bigger holes in the lids and glue landscape fabric over the hole. Or even a coffee filter. Landscape fabric is probably more durable for washing and reuse.
Another cheap climbing surface alternative is plastic Easter grass. Can probably find that at any hobby store.


----------



## philipee32 (Jul 2, 2015)

Oh they sell them at NE herp you say? No I was originally talking about the lids. That coffee filter thing sounds like it would work. I used micro pore paper tape over hole punched lid of a mcdonalds large mc Cafe cup.


----------



## philipee32 (Jul 2, 2015)

.39 cents a container pretty reasonable looks like they have a lot of cheaper prices too thanks.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

If they are drowning in the bottom then you need to add less water. It can sometimes be a little too moist to where it moves around but if it's soupy than that might be your issue. 
I've never had issues with flies drowning cause I don't make my cultures soupy. 
I know the cultures I got from Josh's Frogs most of the flies drowned cause it was so soupy. 
My cultures now are kinda like that because I moved from Iowa to Georgia and come to find out it's more humid here so the cultures need less water. 
Speaking of cultures i need to go make some lol this time less water


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

philipee32 said:


> Oh they sell them at NE herp you say? No I was originally talking about the lids. That coffee filter thing sounds like it would work. I used micro pore paper tape over hole punched lid of a mcdonalds large mc Cafe cup.


The containers are so inexpensive and you can wash them and use them over and over. 
She it's ok too save money but I think you're taking it a little too far. 
It concerns a lot of us cause if you're willing to go that cheap then how cheap are you going on the frogs. These little frogs deserve the best you can give them.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> If they are drowning in the bottom then you need to add less water. It can sometimes be a little too moist to where it moves around but if it's soupy than that might be your issue.
> I've never had issues with flies drowning cause I don't make my cultures soupy.
> I know the cultures I got from Josh's Frogs most of the flies drowned cause it was so soupy.
> My cultures now are kinda like that because I moved from Iowa to Georgia and come to find out it's more humid here so the cultures need less water.
> Speaking of cultures i need to go make some lol this time less water


For me, there are two places that I can control the water content of the medium. First, the amount of water added when the cultures are made can be controlled. After this, though, the air is so dry in Colorado that I have to keep the cultures in plastic drawers with water in the bottom. It I leave the drawers closed completely, I have problems with mold and soupy medium. If I leave the drawer too far open, the medium dries out and the flies die. So, I have to pay attention to the humidity of the cultures after they are made, too. 

And I also recommend buying the cups from NEHerp. I don't even reuse them and the cost is still minimal. 

Mark


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Encyclia said:


> For me, there are two places that I can control the water content of the medium. First, the amount of water added when the cultures are made can be controlled. After this, though, the air is so dry in Colorado that I have to keep the cultures in plastic drawers with water in the bottom. It I leave the drawers closed completely, I have problems with mold and soupy medium. If I leave the drawer too far open, the medium dries out and the flies die. So, I have to pay attention to the humidity of the cultures after they are made, too.
> 
> And I also recommend buying the cups from NEHerp. I don't even reuse them and the cost is still minimal.
> 
> Mark


Wow that must be a huge pain. I got my cups from Josh's Frogs with the punched lids. I'm an environmentalist so I always wash and reuse.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Wow that must be a huge pain. I got my cups from Josh's Frogs with the punched lids. I'm an environmentalist so I always wash and reuse.


It's not too bad, but I have to track the seasons a bit since the heat varies at different times of the year which changes the humidity dynamics. 

And, atta boy.

Mark


----------

